# Gulping sound (largely at night)



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi - our little man has been suffering more and more lately with a constant gulping in the middle of the night, when it first comes on he wakes us up and sits there doing it - he doesn't pace about or get anxious but he's obviously causing him discomfort.

We went to the vets as it coincided with a particularly viscious sneezing fit on one occasion and he flushed his nose and xrayed him but found nothing. Along with the gulp it kind of sounds like a popping at the back of his nasal cavity, much like when humans have a cold and start to talk, almost like a sticky flap freeing itself. You might tell I am struggling to describe it well!

We thought it might be acid, constant swallowing certainly suggests a poorly tummy of some kind so we were told to give him some food shortly before bed (normally eats his food about 6.30) This appeared to work for a while but it has happened since. One thing that I DID come across was similar symptoms for chi's with a bad tooth but that's not something we've explored just yet...

We're at a bit of a loss really and have found nothing similar through searching the internet - I'm hoping my explanation rings a bell with someone and you can suggest what it might be and how to help him!

Managed to catch a couple on camera - Bruno gulping - YouTube

Thanks


----------



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

I just did another video, this one is better quality...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HbqpGTvdqA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, just watched your video as what you were describing sounded familiar to me and yes my Bella does that occasionally too, like you I found it very difficult to explain exactly what she did. We've been to the vets and as yet not got an answer, I was worried it was something wrong with her trachea but have been reassured it's not. I think it might be a hair in her throat that she's trying to clear.


----------



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, just watched your video as what you were describing sounded familiar to me and yes my Bella does that occasionally too, like you I found it very difficult to explain exactly what she did. We've been to the vets and as yet not got an answer, I was worried it was something wrong with her trachea but have been reassured it's not. I think it might be a hair in her throat that she's trying to clear.


Thanks for replying Lisa - you're probably right, their little noses are so small anything can get stuck up there and work its way down to their throat


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella grooms herself a lot and I'm sure she must swallow loads of little hairs, they must irritate her throat. Thankfully the gulping thing doesn't happen very often but when it does she can be doing it for a long while before she settles, IDK it's a mystery.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure what you're feeding, but it appears he's getting indigestion. You could always add a little plain yogurt to his food which will help with the indigestion and coat the throat if there is something stuck.
You mentioned something about his sinuses making noises. Is he snoring? Does he sound congested?


----------



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

He eats Acana with some chicken/turkey/ham on top (sucks the Acana that has touched the meat and spits it back out again )

Don't think it's indigestion because it continues well into the day afterwards. Plain yoghurt sounds a good idea from the throat perspective, would that be ok lactose wise?

In terms of snoring he's doing it a little more the last day or two - we're starting to think he might have scratched his throat barking at all the trick or treaters but that was a week ago now...


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what this can be..but my Baby does it right after a meal sometimes, but not more than that. Try giving him some oil over his food. Omega 3 oil for dogs..maybe that can butter him up a bit..if he is sore.

Also, are you measuring his food and giving the amount he is supposed to have? Because they eat so fast, and Acana is a rich feed, so maybe it is too much or too strong for his 
tummy? I'm not saying you are over feeding him hehe...i'm just mentioning different things so maybe something will be it hehe...hope you don't take it wrong..  my boy eats so fast that after his meal it comes a little burpe hehe..he would eat himself to death if he could


----------



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

AH, w don't really measure it out but he doesn't eat much Acana, he loves his chicken too much  Oil/Yoghurt is a good shout, think we'll give this a go


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm....damn, what could it be then hehe..


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine are all know to do it if they eat to fast. I've been woken up out of a death sleep thinking I was going to be thrown up on.


----------



## BrunoBear (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha, it's frightening at 3am! What time does yours eat on a night?


----------

